# Unusual behavior in locomotive



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

So the loco in question is a Broadway-Limited switcher. Not sure the model number in question, but I bought it over Christmas so it's pretty recent.

The behavior is as follows: I crank the throttle all the way up from a 0 position. The loco gets up to full speed, or at least a decent speed (not sure if it's full because I never really tested it). Then it slows down on it's own until it comes to a stop. The engine is still running. I throttle down a little bit, and it starts to creep forward slowly for a couple of seconds, then slows down again and stops.

Some of the things to note: 

I am running a new controller. It was a Bachmann 1 amp controller, now I have a Digitrax Zephyr 3 amp. Truthfully, I don't know if the problem existed before I switched controllers because I never really tested the top speed. I was testing it now because I was mucking with CV values and max speed control, but I reset the decoder to factory settings just to make sure it wasn't something I did. And max speed is at 99.

If it's a dirty track, it doesn't show it in my Bachmann loco, which races around the track with no problem. I'm running 3 amps, so it should be plenty of power. I don't think it's a feeder problem because 1) the Bachmann runs fine and 2) the problem occurs the same whether I start the loco on one side of the track or another or a parallel track.

I also experimented with a fresh piece of track. I put the loco on the track, cranked the throttle and held the loco back with my finger just to run it in place. Same thing happens.

Is there something wrong with the decoder, the controller, or me???


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not seen your issue but as a general rule I have found that with DCC when all else fails reset the decoder to factory defaults and try again.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

tkruger said:


> I have not seen your issue but as a general rule I have found that with DCC when all else fails reset the decoder to factory defaults and try again.


I thought I might have mucked with some settings so I tried that one. Didn't help. Thanks, though.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try resetting decoder 2 or 3 maybe 4 times in a row. Sometimes it takes a couple resets to get a decoder back to full default settings. I have never heard of the problem you
are having.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you tried bench testing the loco to see if it does the
same off the track?

I'm thinking you may have a binding problem in the bearings
or gear train.

You might also check the wheel gauge. If too wide the wheels
would cause a binding against the rails.

Are the wheel treads clean?

What you report is strange behavior but then the digital
technology can go haywire. If all else fails you may have
to use Warranty repair.

Don


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

DonR said:


> Have you tried bench testing the loco to see if it does the
> same off the track?
> 
> I tried it on a bench by just holding the train still while running it at full throttle. It's also what makes me believe it isn't a gauge problem since I'm holding it steady on straight track and not applying torque with the rails against the sides of the wheels.
> ...


See comments above...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What are you resetting with?The Zephyr's programming track may have a hard time programming a sound decoder without a booster and may require multiple attempts to be successful.If still failing,try programming on the main in "ops mode".Your Digitrax book explains how to do it.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> What are you resetting with?The Zephyr's programming track may have a hard time programming a sound decoder without a booster and may require multiple attempts to be successful.If still failing,try programming on the main in "ops mode".Your Digitrax book explains how to do it.


I haven't had any problem setting other CVs on the program track. When I reset the CV (CV8 to 8), I believe it is resetting (at least the track address resets to 3). Perhaps I may try using the reset button on the decoder (if I can figure out how to remove the shell without damaging it).

Jury is still out as to whether the problem is related to a CV controllable setting, bad decoder or malfunctioning bearings.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if I can temporarily swap decoders with my Bachmann unit? That assumes they are plug and play with the same basic configuration. Then at least I can narrow down whether its a decoder problem.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hokie

You're going to have to remove the shell to do most testing,
especially of the trucks where the gearing is. The line
drawing that may have come with the loco should give you
a clue as to how removing the shell is done on yours.

With the shell off you can first run the loco on the track
and see if anything is obvious. But before you do, while
it's still 'cold' try to turn the motor shaft with your fingers.
You should not feel much resistance.

Then run it until it starts changing speed on it's own. At
that point, again try the finger test and see if you feel any
binding resulting from heating.

If nothing shows up, try running the loco totally away from
the track. Use jumpers to give it power while upside down.
See if you can detect anything that way.

One last question, had you run this loco much before you
noticed the problems? Did it run properly initially, then
start failing?

I don't know the quality of the BLI decoder. I do know
that the Bachmann decoders are somewhat limited,
though I have 7 Bachmann DCC locos with original
decoders and have no problems.

If in the end it is not working right contact BLI and get
their opinion. It should still be under warranty.

Don


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone at BL told me to try resetting OpSw 39. He said sometimes that helps when you have odd behavior.

The manual pointed out that if an address is "stolen" it can result in some odd behavior. I may need to just reset the entire controller, if that's possible. I think I did push a bunch of wrong buttons while training myself in the operation.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is indeed possible.If the address is already in the controller's memory,you then have two sets of data sent to the loco.

One quick test...give the loco a different address and see what happens.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Try purging all the addresses from your zephyr, see page 38 The full message in your manual. 
One thing I have found about this procedure is that it's a good idea to shut off main power the to the zephyr for it to take. 
Shutting off main power also helps with other programming issues as well. I don't know why. 

Do a factory reset and than run the loco as the default 03 or change addresses as suggested by Brakeman Jake.

If you have a second throttle unplug that also.

Magic.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Resetting the controller did the trick. Apparently I need to "dispatch" locomotives before shutting down.


----------

